# SH Deleted by Author



## Shadow Sage (Feb 5, 2005)

...


----------



## Dæmon (Feb 5, 2005)

Interesting beggining.


----------



## Shadow Sage (Feb 7, 2005)

...


----------



## Old One (Feb 8, 2005)

Count me intrigued...

~ OO


----------



## Black Bard (Feb 11, 2005)

And me too!!!
I`m eager to see more!!!


----------

